# BunnyLuv made it in the news!



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

Enjoy! 

http://jjd.pbase.com/pooh4jvn/image/89780437/original


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm just seeing this now...wonderful publicity for Bunnyluv's organization! (We need SO many more like her!)


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Aww, wow. What a great organization!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 19, 2008)

That is great, what wonderful work she is doing!:biggrin2:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 19, 2008)

I am glad they're people who are making a difference i hope i can make a differince one day!


----------

